# FA: Tivo HD (Series 3) W/ 640GB HDD, Wireless G Adapter + Lifetime Subscription



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Title says it.

640 GB hard drive and ill include the original 160
Lifetime service
Wireless G Adapter

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140697224448


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

you should have 'lifetime' in the title. You will get more money for it.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

replaytv said:


> This listing () has been removed, or this item is not available.
> 
> Please check that you've entered the correct item number
> Listings that have ended 90 or more days ago will not be available for viewing.


fixed

thanks


----------

